# Alternativen zu WINCC?



## Magni (1 November 2007)

Moin, ich sitze gerade an meiner Facharbeit und bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu WINCC. Kann da jemand etwas dazu sagen??
Gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## marlob (1 November 2007)

iFix von GeFanuc
Factorylink
 InTouch
Citect
MX4 SCADA
RSView


----------



## jabba (1 November 2007)

Vispro http://www.vispro.de

im unteren Leistungsbereich noch
Victory http://www.scharnagl.com/wbb2/index.php


----------



## PeBi (2 November 2007)

Galileo von http://www.microinnovation.com


----------



## pvbrowser (2 November 2007)

Ich meine ja unser
http://pvbrowser.org
wäre eine Alternative.

- vollständig Client/Server
- Läuft auf allen gängigen Betriebssystemen
- Ist Open Source


----------

